# DISH dropping the ball?



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

DISH, where the hell is Setanta Sports USA? DirecTV and Globestar have picked up this channel, what are you doing? It's a pay channel, so what's the problem, surely we can afford to have one less shopping bloody channel!

On Uefa Champions League match days , I'm sick of ESPN2 showing either Real Madrid games, or worse still repeats of Worlds Strongest Man or Poker (when the hell did Poker become a friggin' sport by the way)

What with NFL Sunday Ticket and now Setanta Sports, DISH is so far behind DirecTV sportswise that it's not even remotely funny; are they ever gonna catch up????


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd pay for this channel if Dish carried it.


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

i'm happy that dish isnt as sports oriented as direcTV is. We have more variety with the shopping channels on E*. NFL Sunday Ticket is exclusive to D*. If you want Setanta Sports (what is on that channel, anyway?), then either switch to D* or suggest it to E* to carry.

Maybe you could start a petition to carry the channel and then mail or email it to E*. E* doesnt know what the consumers want until you email them.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

co_gooner said:


> DISH, where the hell is Setanta Sports USA? DirecTV and Globestar have picked up this channel, what are you doing? It's a pay channel, so what's the problem, surely we can afford to have one less shopping bloody channel!
> 
> On Uefa Champions League match days , I'm sick of ESPN2 showing either Real Madrid games, or worse still repeats of Worlds Strongest Man or Poker (when the hell did Poker become a friggin' sport by the way)
> 
> What with NFL Sunday Ticket and now Setanta Sports, DISH is so far behind DirecTV sportswise that it's not even remotely funny; are they ever gonna catch up????


I would pay for the channel too...!

Sport is what keep kids out of trouble and adults at home watching them...who cares to see a cooking channel or a shopping.

I do have to disagree with you on one thing,,,,,,,Poker is a sport


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

lvkewlkid said:


> i'm happy that dish isnt as sports oriented as direcTV is. We have more variety with the shopping channels on E*. NFL Sunday Ticket is exclusive to D*. If you want Setanta Sports (what is on that channel, anyway?), then either switch to D* or suggest it to E* to carry.
> 
> Maybe you could start a petition to carry the channel and then mail or email it to E*. E* doesnt know what the consumers want until you email them.


Setanta Sports is a soccer and rugby channel from Europe. Dish Network doesn't listen to what their customers want anyway, if they did they would have added the YES network and the NFL network 2 or 3 years ago! They use reverse psychology, meaning you request Setanta Sports and they add another stupid shopping channel. That's why I'm glad I quit Dish network 2 years ago, they've been conning people into thinking that they will actually try to add certain channels and they never do it. If you want good sports, stay as far away from Dish Network as possible, and get Directv, like I did about two years ago!! 

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/Setanta/


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

lvkewlkid said:


> i'm happy that dish isnt as sports oriented as direcTV is. We have more variety with the shopping channels on E*. NFL Sunday Ticket is exclusive to D*. If you want Setanta Sports (what is on that channel, anyway?), then either switch to D* or suggest it to E* to carry.
> 
> Maybe you could start a petition to carry the channel and then mail or email it to E*. E* doesnt know what the consumers want until you email them.


Dude, shopping channels, are you serious 

I have been e-mailed these clowns, but either get canned replies or no replies (I've tried the [email protected] email address, but no reply) I'd be happy to lobby DISH to get this channel, but can some of the more knowledgable members on this site tell me how? I am considering the switch to DirecTV, but there's a good chance I could be taking my business on the road next year, so I can't commit for 12 months with DirecTV and don't want to get stung for cancellation fees.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

I did send an email to Setanta and they said they've offered the channel to Dish Network. I got the typical canned response to one sent to Dish.

At one time Dish Network was the satellite service of choice for soccer fanatics because of their exclusive english rights to GolTV. Once that ended, DirecTV caught up. When they added Setanta Sports they have now become the service of choice for soccer fans. I pointed this out to Dish when I emailed them. I hope someone there realizes it to be true.

Setanta should be an easy add. It is a standalone premium channel for $11.99 per month. No worries by Dish of having to pay fees like that to ESPN or TBS on total Dish Network subscribers since it is like an HBO or Showtime. 

While I understand that up until the beginning of this month Setanta was not 24 hours, it is now. Maybe Charlie will announce it as a new addition in tonight's Charlie Chat. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.........


----------



## williamsw2 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello all, I am completely new here and ran across this site will trying research some information about Dish and Setanta. I am a current Dish customer and cannot switch to Direct TV to get Setanta because I cannot get the signal at my house unless I remove a lot of trees from my yard (way to expensive). 

Anyway, dish has been no help and Setanta said of course they are working on getting Dish on board. I am mailing a letter today to Michael Schwimmer with Echostar requesting this channel. I think he is the VP of marketing and programming. I'm sending it to Echostar, 9601 South Meridian Blvd, Englewood, CO 80112. 

I hope this info is current but it is what I have found. Everyone who would like Setanta should spend a few mins to craft a letter and mail it.

Setanta is televising the Manu Utd Champions League game tomorrow and I can't watch it.  

Later,
William


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Charlie Ergen is too much of a tight wad to add anything that Dish network customers really want. Setanta sports will probably become the next YES network situation, they'll never give you a reason why they're not adding it, then you've spent so much time waiting for that channel that you don't even want it anymore.


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

if you dont like it, then leave E* or suck it up. I am perfectly happy without the sports stations. I would rather have more Sirius channels than have that sports crap. go to D* if you want sports, and then you dont have to keep on crying.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

lvkewlkid said:


> if you dont like it, then leave E* or suck it up. I am perfectly happy without the sports stations. I would rather have more Sirius channels than have that sports crap. go to D* if you want sports, and then you dont have to keep on crying.


This is two posts now where you are complaining about the sports channels. If you don't like sports why are you posting in forum about sports?


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

lvkewlkid said:


> if you dont like it, then leave E* or suck it up. I am perfectly happy without the sports stations. I would rather have more Sirius channels than have that sports crap. go to D* if you want sports, and then you dont have to keep on crying.


If you would have read some of my previous messages on this topic, you would have seen that I've already switched to D*, so why don't you stop crying about how much you don't like sports and start reading people's responses before you make your posts.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

co_gooner said:


> Poker (when the hell did Poker become a friggin' sport by the way)


Easy buddy!


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

williamsw2 said:


> Hello all, I am completely new here and ran across this site will trying research some information about Dish and Setanta. I am a current Dish customer and cannot switch to Direct TV to get Setanta because I cannot get the signal at my house unless I remove a lot of trees from my yard (way to expensive).
> 
> Anyway, dish has been no help and Setanta said of course they are working on getting Dish on board. I am mailing a letter today to Michael Schwimmer with Echostar requesting this channel. I think he is the VP of marketing and programming. I'm sending it to Echostar, 9601 South Meridian Blvd, Englewood, CO 80112.
> 
> ...


Okay, here's an idea: If everyone who wants Setanta Sports writes a letter and e-mails it to me ([email protected]) - I will go around to DISH in person (as I live in Englewood) and hand deliver our request


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

lvkewlkid said:


> if you dont like it, then leave E* or suck it up. I am perfectly happy without the sports stations. I would rather have more Sirius channels than have that sports crap. go to D* if you want sports, and then you dont have to keep on crying.


Dude you need to read the post before you blast people. One of the original post indicated that he can't switch to Direct TV because he would have to cut down some trees. Then what..?

Also....a man who does not like sports ...can't be a real man...!


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

This was posted in the Big Soccer forums:

_E.mailed Setanta. This was their response:

"They have told us they are not interested at this time. Basically they are at war with direct tv and they are not happy about us going on direct tv first."_

Doggoneit, Charlie.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Who runs DISH, a bunch of kids?? You went on DirecTV first so we hate you nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, grow up and listen to your customers you ***** :nono2:


----------



## Satech (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok here's the issue....this is straight form Charlie on a Chat...He stated that Dish network will show any sports package if they can make a profit on carrying it. 
Let's cover the NFL....Rupert Murdoch bought DTV..He can buy half of Europe and stiil have enough money to buy Microsoft..he ver well off.....Mr. Murdoch's people from DTV went to the NFL and gave them another $5 billion for NFL exclusive out of market rights. 
Yes Network.....this is a pay service on Cable systems in the NY metro area. Part o ftheir sports packages on expanded basic. Yes wanted DN to put the channel on the AT 120 and above just like other regional sports channels. Here is the rub, the per suibscriber cost to DN was in their view too much to pass along to all customers. they wanted YES to be an option to DN customers. YES insisted they were a regional sports service just as MSG and FOX NY are. DN diagreed. DN did not think it was fair to their non Yankee fan customers to pay extra for a channel they were not going to watch. 
Hope this clears a few things up


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

co_gooner said:


> Okay, here's an idea: If everyone who wants Setanta Sports writes a letter and e-mails it to me ([email protected]) - I will go around to DISH in person (as I live in Englewood) and hand deliver our request


I think its exclusive to directv http://www.setanta.com/content/setanta/na/cms.nsf/systemcontent/howtosubscribe


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

socceteer said:


> I would pay for the channel too...!
> 
> Sport is what keep kids out of trouble and adults at home watching them...who cares to see a cooking channel or a shopping.
> 
> I do have to disagree with you on one thing,,,,,,,Poker is a sport


You apparently have never hear of the *Food Network*.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

socceteer said:


> Dude you need to read the post before you blast people. One of the original post indicated that he can't switch to Direct TV because he would have to cut down some trees. Then what..?
> 
> Also....a man who does not like sports ...can't be a real man...!


Very unintelligent. But coming from an individual who starts a sentence with "Dude," this does _not_ surprise.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

DS0816 said:


> You apparently have never hear of the *Food Network*.


The Food network is a *SPORTS* channel??? :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> I think its exclusive to directv http://www.setanta.com/content/setanta/na/cms.nsf/systemcontent/howtosubscribe


According to email correspondance that I and others have had with Setanta it is not exclusive to D*. They have offered it to E*. E* has told them they are presently not interested. Setanta has said that E* is at war with D* and E* were upset that they weren't offered Setanta before D*.

It is also available through GlobeCast as well therefore not making it exclusive.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kevruth said:


> According to email correspondance that I and others have had with Setanta it is not exclusive to D*. They have offered it to E*. E* has told them they are presently not interested. Setanta has said that E* is at war with D* and E* were upset that they weren't offered Setanta before D*.
> 
> It is also available through GlobeCast as well therefore not making it exclusive.


Assuming the above is true, and the Setanta folks are openly bad-mouhting Dish... that seems like a poor way to try and get their channel carried.

If there is truth to the reasoning above, Setanta going public with it certainly doesn't make it likely that Dish will want to deal with them any time soon.

On the flip side, if it is just rumor and innuendo, then I wouldn't believe it any farther than you could throw the internet transmission protocol.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

kevruth said:


> According to email correspondance that I and others have had with Setanta it is not exclusive to D*. They have offered it to E*. E* has told them they are presently not interested.  Setanta has said that E* is at war with D* and E* were upset that they weren't offered Setanta before D*.
> 
> It is also available through GlobeCast as well therefore not making it exclusive.


Globecast is a different version...Why don't any cable companies carry it if its not exclusive???


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

i am a dtv customer and i got setanta sports ,, since dish got espn deportes i will trade anyone espn deportes for setanta ,,, lets put it this way setanta only shows 1 live game per match day ,, if you want champions league games go with deportes ,


----------



## lkw (Apr 25, 2002)

nightrider said:


> i am a dtv customer and i got setanta sports ,, since dish got espn deportes i will trade anyone espn deportes for setanta ,,, lets put it this way setanta only shows 1 live game per match day ,, if you want champions league games go with deportes ,


Setanta is showing 1 live game per day. There are two days per matchday.

Last week, the live games were Ajax X Arsenal on Tuesday and Schalke X AC Milan on Wednesday.

You can't have more than 2 live games per matchday, unless there is a home game in Moscow in early winter. In that case they start the game 2 hours early.

Setanta, ESPN2, ESPN Deportes all have the same # of live games. It's the # of same-day, delayed telecast that set them apart...


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> The Food network is a *SPORTS* channel??? :eek2: :eek2:


*Juan*,

Here's the trail of thought to which I had followed and responded: "who cares to see a cooking channel or a shopping..."

Hopefully, now, you will understand.


----------

